
How fucked is AWS CLI/API – rant and vision of alternative - ilyash
https://ilya-sher.org/2018/03/31/how-fucked-is-aws-cli-api/
======
carlsborg
Wrote something similar once. See dustcluster on github.

[https://github.com/carlsborg/dust](https://github.com/carlsborg/dust)

Lessons: aws cli is written in python on top of the botocore aws api lib and
is mostly data driven off a Json spec for a reason : the pace at which aws
puts out new features makes it very hard to keep up with.

~~~
ilyash
dustcluster looks very interesting. I will take a deeper look into it.

I remember seen JSON spec files a while ago in boto. I couldn't find them when
I tried recently. I was thinking about using the spec in my tool. Meanwhile
I'm experimenting so it's not very important but I should definitely find the
spec later.

edit: dustcluster is more focused on EC2 and interaction with the machines

